# When to let him go



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

My 12.5 year old woke up Monday screaming and unable to get up- stiff legs on one side with his head/neck badly cranked to one side. Unresponsive downward pupil on the right. 

It is not just a vestibular episode that might recover per my vet. 

I called the emergency mobile vet. She gave him Ace (not real fond of Ace but...) and mannitol, along with an injectable steroid. Some fluids.

I decided to give him a chance. He can not get up or lie on his chest. He is taking prednisone. He raises his head and can drink when I water him with a syringe. He lifts his head to look at me, and can control his bladder, but I can't get him outside easily (I have to drag him on a blanket and put in a makeshift ramp to get downstairs) so I only get him outside to urinate once a day and change his bedding regularly otherwise.

He still can not get up or even lie straight when I help him- he whines and pulls to one side. Right pupil still blown- it is now Thursday. 

Although I see improved awareness, and mentally he seems mostly all there, he is a 12.5 year old dog. The mobile vet thinks it's OK to wait and see if there is more recovery, but I'm wondering about the "if" part of recovery. I don't think it's fair to keep him prone like this for long, but how long is too long? 

Has anyone had a dog this badly down recover to being able to get up and walk on their own? At his age? 

Again, it's not just old-dog vestibular. 

I hate this, hate this, hate this. Every time it comes down to making the end of life decision I struggle, I'd think I'd be better at it by now, but it never gets any easier!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG, that's is terrible. I don't know if I have to wish for a recovery or a peaceful goodbye. Sending a doggy hug.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry.I don't know what I'd do either.See if he improves some over the weekend maybe?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Sending you wishes for strength. You know him best.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I may give him the weekend, try to give him some treats like ice cream, and then let him go peacefully. This is the worst... on top of other stressors, it's been very hard to figure out what is best. If he could get to the point of walking on his own, I could help him indefinitely, but if he can't get up or walk, it's not fair to him to keep him like this. Even though he seems to be there- personality wise and mentally.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the support- I know people on this forum understand how difficult this is...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your dog. These are the times we all dread.

I had a 15 year old cat that stroked out. She was paralyzed from the chest down. With some meds, after two weeks she started to recover. About two more weeks and she was pretty much back to her old self but then stroked out again. It took about six more weeks for her to recover as far as she was going to go. She walked a bit like a drunken sailor afterwards but she lived another 3 years without further incidents. 

That cat's sister got ill when she was 12 years. We chose at home palliative care. A week later she was in perfect health and she too lived three more years without incident.

This taught me patience and to give it a little time. Sometimes they do turn around.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know what I would do. But I will be thinking about you, and I'm sorry this is happening.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Whatever you decide, your dog has been fortunate to make it this far and have someone care about them the way you do.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If your emergency mobile vet is able to come out quickly when you need her, if it were me, I'd wait. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My girl was that bad or worse when she had her vestibular. I know that isn't what your dog has so I don't know how different the prognosis could be. The sling from Orvis was a life saver. But still moving her by myself was almost impossible in the early days. My husband was away with a human medical emergency the first few days. 

I went to great lengths to lay her on memory foam, I flipped her every day, twice if she would let me,1 which she fought. But my vet kept telling me I couldn't let her stay on the same side, same position, day after day. It sometimes took me an hour just to get her to relax and let me flip her over. Then I massaged her all over, which she really seemed to enjoy. My husband and I carried her, soaked in urine, to the tub and rinsed her off despite that she could not even hold her head up.

The only reason we pushed thru was that they told me she would recover. And she did...mostly. she never lost the head tilt and was never the same but she did walk, swim and play again. If the vets hadn't been so certain that she would recover I would never have kept going. I think she was completely down for 2 weeks or more. Although towards the end she could at least start to raise her head. She was so scared. I laid by her and touched her a lot and it seemed to comfort her 

I think I couldn't let her off the leash for 2 months when she could finally stand because she would start listing one way and not be able to stop and we have hills and ditches and drop offs everywhere. I got her a webmaster harness that I could easily grab the top of for an emergency assist and kept a leash clipped to her so she couldn't fall off the mountain.

I am so sorry you and your dog are going through this. I know just exactly how hard it is to do the care, and ask the questions. I doubt there is anything I coukd say that you don't already know. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry that your old guy and you are going through this. It's hard...never will be easy. I wouldn't wait much longer. He's whining. He's telling you what you need to know. I'm not a vet but a blown pupil makes me think he has had a stroke. Spend your time with him, love on him and help him along peacefully. Again I'm sorry. Virtual hugs to you.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

It’s such a hard decision to make thinking of you both


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The right decision is to give your best friend peaceful release before the real painful distress (which you know is coming) comes. 90% of people wait too long for (I'm sorry) selfish reasons. I agree he is telling you the right thing to do. Harsh, but my opinion based on what you have described.

Prayers up for you and your dog. We all grieve with you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think that waiting too long is being selfish. I think it's because we are worried that we make this decision too soon and that there is still a glimmer of hope that we hang on to. In the end we make the decision based on how much we love these dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't think that waiting too long is being selfish. I think it's because we are worried that we make this decision too soon and that there is still a glimmer of hope that we hang on to. In the end we make the decision based on how much we love these dogs.


I agree. Life is already too short, even shorter for a dog. Caring for your dog when they get sick is part of the package. It becomes selfish when you end life too soon because one is uncomfortable with illness or death. We owe it to them to give them a fair shot at recovery before making radical decisions.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but this poem helps I think, to make that decision easier - so flippn hard, I am so sorry


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> I don't know the answer, but this poem helps I think, to make that decision easier - so flippn hard, I am so sorry
> 
> View attachment 562052


Beautiful but my eyes are teared up for all the dogs I have lost over a life time.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We say all sorts of things about why people wait. My experience. Especially with her- there's nobody I think I've ever been closer to than her. Her absolute faith and adoration for me, when I looked in her eyes. And I had to make the decision to end her life and then follow through on it. What if I was wrong? What an impossible decision to make on behalf of someone you love so much. I don't think it's always selfish. It's legitimately, impossibly hard to take that final step. 

Because in a way it's unnatural. We have removed ourselves from nature. My every instinct was to save her, help her, care for her. And ending her life goes against that instinct in your heart until you find a way to separate your mind and realize at some point there is no saving them anymore.

Anyway. It's complicated. And I don't think people caught in limbo of what to do are always waiting because they are selfish.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

It's definitely complicated. I'm so sorry you and your dog are going through this. I hope whatever you end up doing will be the best for you both.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My 13 year old recently had a bout of old dog vestibular disease. Numerous people thought I was a terrible cruel person for not euthanizing her. My vet. OTOH, who has 37 years of experience under his belt, said she'd be better in 7 to 10 days. 

It's been over a month now, but she's still gradually improving. Still has a bit of a head tilt, and stumbles sideways now and then, but she's handling the stairs really well. It took nearly 3 weeks for her appetite to get back to normal, though.

I know your dog does NOT have vestibular - with the pupil blown, I am thinking it was likely a minor brain bleed. My point is, as long as you can keep him comfortable, and meet his needs, there is nothing wrong with giving it time. Old dogs recover more slowly than young ones.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thoughts and prayers with you


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind posts, it's a very difficult decision - he is comfortable- he is well hydrated and lying on a supportive orthopedic bed. A minor brain bleed makes sense- it affected one side of his body. I don't know if he will regain function, or not. There is no way to know. Possibly more diagnostics could help make me feel better about the decision... I don't think that would be good for him, though. 

He sleeps right next to me at night- he knows I care. He's not eating, so that can't last forever, but will eat small amounts of things he's always loved like ice cream- he has a sweet tooth! 

I don't want to be selfish. I also don't want to give up too soon - as others have commented a decision to end a beloved companion's life is very complicated. I've always struggled with it- every time and I don't think it will ever get easier. I think of all the mountains we've climbed, in so many different beautiful places, cross country trips we've taken, adventures we've had, snacks we've shared, snowy miles we've skied... up until last summer he was still able to hike 13 miles in the mountains.

It's so hard.

Time passes, change happens, I wish he had a couple more golden years to rest in retirement and eat all the good things, but we don't always get what we want.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Muskeg, my heart breaks for you, especially since I also have an elderly dog that's not going to be around much longer! 
And yes, it NEVER gets easier!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sunsilver- hugs to you, too. I have a 9 year old who I love desperately, and it's a reminder to cherish every single moment with our dogs. Time passes in a flash. I can measure my life in dog-lives, a dog has been by my side ever since college. I wish they lived longer. Loving a dog is hard, I still think it is worth it, but it is hard!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

He's hanging in there but is getting very, very tired. I think the time is coming. As long as he's comfortable, I can let things continue, as soon as he is not, I will let him go.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> He's hanging in there but is getting very, very tired. I think the time is coming. As long as he's comfortable, I can let things continue, as soon as he is not, I will let him go.


Huge hug, for both of you.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My thought is, if you’re asking this question, you know the answer. Been through it many times over the years and always wonder if waited too long.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Muskeg said:


> He's hanging in there but is getting very, very tired. I think the time is coming. As long as he's comfortable, I can let things continue, as soon as he is not, I will let him go.


This sounds like the best plan.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Muskeg said:


> He's hanging in there but is getting very, very tired. I think the time is coming. As long as he's comfortable, I can let things continue, as soon as he is not, I will let him go.


OMG, this reminds me of my first dog. He had been dying for a few days (inoperable kidney cancer at 11 years old) and I had hoped that I didn't have to make that decision for him. It looked like he was lying comfortable, hadn't moved for a while and when I saw his face flinch, I assumed it was pain so I helped him pass. 
Muskeg, I hope your dog can go on his own. I know you will love him to the end and beyond. Rooting for you both.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've had one that passed away on her own. I had one that would not leave us and we brought her to the vet. Both hurt. I'm not one to make a creature linger in pain. I pray that you can find the wisdom to wait and care or know that the time is right for your company to end.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Muskeg said:


> He's hanging in there but is getting very, very tired. I think the time is coming. As long as he's comfortable, I can let things continue, as soon as he is not, I will let him go.


I'm sorry but GSD are notorious, famous for hiding pain well. The only thing worse than wondering if you let him depart quietly but too early, is waiting an hour too late. 

"as soon as he's not" just doesn't happen unless you're holding a needle or worse.
I don't know YOUR dog's situation but I have seen many many well intentioned dog owners wait too long for the wrong reasons and trying to justify.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

It's true, I don't want to wait too long- we had a cat with cancer and waited too long and she died quickly but quite horribly to watch in a spasm-seizure. I couldn't bear that with my boy.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I truly don't think he's in pain, but just keeping him going for the sake of it, isn't beneficial, either. I have a feeling he could last in this prone state for quite some time, since I can feed him and give him water and his breathing and heart are healthy. So it's just up to me to actively help him along. I also have to consider my other dogs- they need time and care as well.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry you all are going through this. Hugs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

This is, without a doubt, the worst part of loving a dog (or cat).....to make that decision when it is enough.....I had acquired a mature titled, koered, imported female who'd lived in a kennel her whole life....she ended up having DM a few years later....She adored being a house dog and she was happy just resting on a pile of blankets/bed and would eagerly go outside with the help of a sling 3 or 4 times a day....everyone thought I should let her go....but she was happy just to be in the living room day to day.... as it does, eventually, she lost control of her functions....when this distressed her and made her unhappy, I helped her leave.....even though it broke my heart for I was the only home she had ever known and she loved me...

I have had to let others go through the years....it is always a horrible decision to make.....I am haunted by the loss of one in particular - she had a mass in her lungs, right near her heart. I came home one night to find her partially paralyzed, with one hindquarter having totally lost function....she was extremely distraught - she could not get up, she could not rest comfortably....I knew she had thrown a clot from the mass and effectively had had a stroke, and that another could happen without any warning. This dog was my heart - I wanted to do anything I could to keep her going....but she was so upset, so uncomfortable, so puzzled by her state - I knew that I had to let her go even though it tore my heart out...

I think most of us here love our dogs as much or more than most of the people in our lives....we have the unfortunate power to relieve them of pain and suffering - but with that comes the horrible responsiblity of making the decision of when we let go.....we take the pain of that broken heart and despair to relieve them of their pain.....

I don't envy anyone when they have to make this decision...it is one no one can make for you as you are the one who knows your dog, knows what level of quality of life is still enough to make them happy.

<<<<<hugs>>>>>

Lee


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Every word resonated.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay, get th e tissues out, everyone..Jenny-Jinya

Jenny Jinya often does dog and cat cartoons dealing with death. The Grim Reaper in her comics is a sympathetic guide, not something to be feared .

You may want to check out her other comics here: https://www.facebook.com/pg/JennyJinya/posts/


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the support- it means so much. I have an appointment this afternoon. This is so so hard.

I spoke with a friend whose mother died of cancer. It helped some because she told me how much she wished she could have ended her mother's suffering at the end, and how hard it was to watch.... it's terribly morbid, but every pet owner goes through this time. 

Last night I lay my hand on his head and sent him images of all the good times we've had- the time he saw bison, when he won that skijor race (against sled dogs!), when he ran with his best friend Tessa on the beach, all the long runs we've gone on, the time we saw a wolverine, even recently like hiking up our hill and looking at the view. I hate that our dog's lives end way too soon. I just know he and I had a great run together, and someday, we will all meet again, I hope!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sending you all the love and support I can. This is the crappiest decision we have to make as dog owners. 
Hugs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Muskeg, I am so sad but relieved at the same time that you will be releasing him. It's so good to talk to them and explain it to them. It seems that it helps them. When it was time for my heart dog, teacher dog (Whippet male) I sat next to him on the floor while he was lying in a chair and told him that I didn't know what to do. Honestly true, he put his foot on my shoulder. Then I knew... These moments are beautiful and heart breaking at the same time. Hugs.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much- it does help! I am trying to say goodbye now, not at the very end. I tell him to give all my love to the dogs gone ahead, and tell him he will be running pain free again. And I'll see him soon. 

And I thank him, for everything.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently posted this story in the corona thread.
I was cashing out at a grocery store when the cashier complimented my charm (it is an etched piece of Gators paw print - scaled down of course)
She used to be a nurse. She told me how she was dispensing meds to a senior in the hospital
As she was puttering around - he said you know there's dog here
So she patronized him, and said, oh, oh yes.
He says no really - he's right there and points
She starts asking about the dogs size, fur, colour
He describes her dog - a cocker spaniel mix who had passed away awhile before.

She just knew at that moment her beloved dog was with her - gave me chills as she told me the story, as did she as she was telling me - I thanked her for this.
Which brings me to this, and I hope it gives you some comfort at the time as he closes his eyes...

Those we love don't don't go away,
They walk beside us everyday,
Unseen, unheard, but always near,
Still loved, still missed, forever dear.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am so sorry for the both of you. Peace be with you at this time.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I'm so sorry. At least he won't be in pain anymore


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Gatorbytes, that story about the spaniel made me think of this:

Jenny-Jinya


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Never second guess, you're doing the right thing.

With my last GSD, I was fortunate enough to have a friend as our vet and I scheduled him to come to the house. I took my beautiful girl for one last slow walk through the fields that she loved and pet her and said goodbye right in our yard. It was terrible and beautiful and restful all at the same time and I knew then what I know now; I let her go peacefully before there was real distress.

She still sleeps in the woods behind the house and I pass her several times a day on walks with the new dogs. Heaven has dogs for sure and we'll all meet up again one day. What a day that will be!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Tikko passed very peacefully today at 4:00 pm. He was at peace and surrounded by love. He knew he was a good, good boy. Run free in the mountains, my beautiful boy! Tikko 2008-2020.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry Muskeg! 😢


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry.

Run free Tikko


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My condolences. RIP and run free little buddy! You had a fantastic life and were well loved!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry but you did right by him. Heal well. If I catch the threads where a dog has passed on I always try to burn a candle for that freed soul. So this evening's one is for your Tiko.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, thank you WD- I could tell when his soul left, I felt it going... so thank you!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you loss rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry. Run free Tikko


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so sorry


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

RIP Tikko 🐾


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It is the last kindness we can show them. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Muskeg said:


> Tikko passed very peacefully today at 4:00 pm. He was at peace and surrounded by love. He knew he was a good, good boy. Run free in the mountains, my beautiful boy! Tikko 2008-2020.


A hard day I know but he's now in perfect health again and waiting for you one day.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tikko. Sounds like he had such a good life with you. Rest in peace Tikko. Peace to you Muskeg.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Tikko


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much for you care and replies.

It has helped to know so many people understand. 

His passing was exceptionally moving, as I strongly sensed and felt his soul leave his body and rise the moment he passed. I haven't experienced that with other dogs, perhaps because I wasn't paying attention (too involved with saying goodbye). It was one of the most spiritual moments of my life, and showed me once and for all that our dogs do have souls and we really will see them all again. 

Peace to everyone facing this decision. It was a very peaceful end, and I hope this thread can bring peace and comfort to others.

I truly appreciate the help, and can now look at all the pictures I have of Tikko over the years and remember the good times. He was incredibly loved and happy. 

Thank you!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so glad that you had that spiritual moment with is soul at the end -- that was his parting gift to you. He'll be in touch -- one of mine still reaches out from time to time to make me laugh, and it's going on seven years.


----------



## harryruffner (Apr 18, 2020)

Muskeg said:


> My 12.5 year old woke up Monday screaming and unable to get up- stiff legs on one side with his head/neck badly cranked to one side. Unresponsive downward pupil on the right.
> 
> It is not just a vestibular episode that might recover per my vet.
> 
> ...


I have taken care of like a baby as long as they have a good quality of life. When they stop eating and drinking, it their way of telling us to let go. Do not get me wrong, I cry daily of my past dogs. I do all humanly possible and then more. So i have no regrets.


----------



## sasande (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about losing your Tikko. Know that he had a full and rewarding long life with you and he showed this by sharing his unconditional love back to you as his favorite human. Dogs really do leave their foot prints on our hearts. His memory will live long with you and along with the many pictures you have of him, he will always be with you.

I know I will be facing this very unfortunate fate soon with my beloved Klaus. He just turned 14 years old on the 10th of August. He is my first GSD. I can't yet comprehend how I am going to have to go through this too. He is the best companion and buddy I could have ever asked for.

There is a poem out there that I always think during times like this that I think is so appropriate. I'm sure many have already seen before but I'd like to share in case some have not. It's called Waiting At The Door. I don't know who to give credit to who ever wrote it, but it's sums up the relationship between our dogs and us pretty well.

WAITING AT THE DOOR…..

I was just a pup when we first met,
I loved you from the start,
you picked me up and took me home
and placed me in your heart.
Good times we had together,
we shared all life could throw,
but years passed all too quickly,
my time has come to go.
I know how much you miss me,
I know your heart is sore,
I see the tears that fall when I’m not
Waiting at the Door.

You always did your best for me
your love was plain to see,
for even though it broke your heart
you set my spirit free.
So please be brave without me,
one day we’ll meet once more,
for when you’re called to Heaven.
I’ll be Waiting at the Door.

Crossing the Rainbow Bridge....RIP Tikko.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Poems line that always makes me cry. Beautiful, thank you. I hope all my dogs will be there when it's my time.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Muskeg said:


> My 12.5 year old woke up Monday screaming and unable to get up- stiff legs on one side with his head/neck badly cranked to one side. Unresponsive downward pupil on the right.
> 
> I hate this, hate this, hate this. Every time it comes down to making the end of life decision I struggle, I'd think I'd be better at it by now, but it never gets any easier!


Sorry to hear - it never gets easier. We found that if we take them to the veterinarian and sedate and comfort them until they are asleep, and we say our farewells. it is easier for us to leave and the vet continue the process. We also pay for an individual cremation and although expensive it seems to give some closure when we have their ashes with us.


----------



## Tee (Dec 5, 2019)

Muskeg said:


> My 12.5 year old woke up Monday screaming and unable to get up- stiff legs on one side with his head/neck badly cranked to one side. Unresponsive downward pupil on the right.
> 
> It is not just a vestibular episode that might recover per my vet.
> 
> ...


 I absolutely hate it also!… however I think it is better to let him go! Think about yourself in that position and honestly you would not want to suffer! I watched my sister suffer through cancer for a year and I truly wished she was a dog at that time and we could just put her down and let her be and peace.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

coolgsd said:


> Sorry to hear - it never gets easier. We found that if we take them to the veterinarian and sedate and comfort them until they are asleep, and we say our farewells. it is easier for us to leave and the vet continue the process. We also pay for an individual cremation and although expensive it seems to give some closure when we have their ashes with us.


I did the same CoolGSD. I stayed with him until the sedative kicked in and said my final goodbyes. The vet told me it was OK to leave just before the end - he would not know the difference. My friend was kind enough to stay with him through the end, but I couldn't watch him actually go- so I stepped outside. I felt/saw his soul rise when he passed. My friend did say it was probably good I stepped out for the very end- he moved a bit once his heart stopped and that would have been hard. Sorry to be graphic for anyone, but he certainly didn't suffer. Just be aware that an old dog may move some after they are gone especially if they are suffering form neurological deficits. 

And I will get his ashes back. I'll either bury them here, keep them, or spread them on his favorite hike. It brings me some peace.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why yes, b it's good to know that they not always go still after passing. My little toy mix wagged his tail for the last time but only once. This seems to be muscle spasms but it startled me.


----------



## helenwiener (Aug 25, 2012)

I put my GSD down last week and am still torturing myself that it was too early. Pixie had liver cancer and had eaten very little for 1 1/2 weeks. I saw the pain. I miss her terribly. She was a retired Seeing Eye dog and the kindest creature in the world. We were always together.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

helenwiener said:


> I put my GSD down last week and am still torturing myself that it was too early. Pixie had liver cancer and had eaten very little for 1 1/2 weeks. I saw the pain. I miss her terribly. She was a retired Seeing Eye dog and the kindest creature in the world. We were always together.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

helenwiener said:


> I put my GSD down last week and am still torturing myself that it was too early. *Pixie had liver cancer and had eaten very little for 1 1/2 weeks. I saw the pain. * I miss her terribly. She was a retired Seeing Eye dog and the kindest creature in the world. We were always together.


Absolutely nothing you say here remotely indicates it was too early.
Forgive yourself.
Pixie has.
You did the right thing.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Totally normal to regret letting them go. It doesn't help you. It doesn't bring them back. Most all of us feel that way, though. We all understand.


----------

